# Bolt Vox - some OnePass programs not recording



## JeffeVerde (Feb 14, 2019)

Recently, some of my OnePass programs have stopped recording, with no apparent pattern. In the 1P Manager list, the programs are unbolded, indicating no future recordings. But if I view the 1P details and select Upcoming Episodes, the upcoming schedule is displayed, with clear "Season X : Episode Y" titles that shouldn't confuse Tivo. The issue is affecting both new 1P's and 1Ps that were working until recently. But not all 1P's are affected.

The issue seems to be program specific, and deleting/recreating the 1P has no effect. In one example, the daily 1P for "NBC 6:00 News" stopped working. Deleting/recreating the 1P still failed -- but a new 1P for "NBC 5:00 News" works. The problem 1P's are not listed in the ToDo list, and in the Schedule grid, they are not checked. From a problem 1P, I can drill down to the list of upcoming shows and manually set an episode to record - but the 1P still displays as if there are no scheduled recordings

This is a 1-month old Bolt Vox that Tivo sent as a replacement for a Bolt+ with a dead HD


----------



## Olly_ (Sep 22, 2020)

I’ve noticed the exact same thing - multiple HBO shows are suddenly not being recorded.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Not enough information here to really help you. We need more specifics about the details of how the 1P is set up and how many programs are currently recorded and available in you Now Playing list. And more importantly, what does the recording history say about each program that was not recorded? What about the To-Do list, what does it show for future programs that you think SHOULD record? What version of the UI is your box using?

This problem is not rare, and it can be caused by numerous different things. There ARE some long standing bugs in the code that cause it in certain specific situations; TE4 has several that I have documented and reported, but I think TE3 also has one. But it is more likely caused by bad Guide data from the Bad_Rovi employees or the settings you used in your 1P. Ever since the real TiVo company was sold back in 2017, the constant mess in the Guide data has been a complete joke to everyone who still tries to use these products.


----------



## JeffeVerde (Feb 14, 2019)

V7Goose said:


> Not enough information here to really help you. We need more specifics about the details of how the 1P is set up and how many programs are currently recorded and available in you Now Playing list. <snip>


System: 21.10.1.v6-USC-11-849
HD Menu: b-hydra-mira-4-10/2020.0817-2321
Hard Drive available space: 400 HD hours

The 1P's are config'd as-
Recordings only
New & reruns
Keep 25 (but there are no saved shows for any of the problem 1P's -- and less than 50 recorded shows in total)
Keep until I delete

I've tried recreating the problem 1P's with Record:Everything and Keep:All, but that didn't fix the problem

To Do List and Recording history -- the problem 1P's don't show up in the To Do List or the Recording Activity -- unless I manually schedule a recording.

A couple 1P's that aren't working for me -
-Lovecraft Country
-The Circus: inside the craziest political campaign on earth
From the 1P details, the Upcoming Episodes list is correct, and new episodes are tagged as "new". But no episodes are flagged to be recorded.

One interesting twist - after deleting/recreating a 1P for a daily news program a couple times yesterday, I left it deleted. Today I tried creating it again, and it now appears to be working -- the listing is bolded in the 1P Manager list, and upcoming episodes are in the To Do List. I'm now testing "delete and wait a day" with one of the weekly 1P's that isn't working


----------



## JeffeVerde (Feb 14, 2019)

Olly_ said:


> I've noticed the exact same thing - multiple HBO shows are suddenly not being recorded.


My existing HBO 1P's for Lovecraft Country and The Circus stopped working two weeks ago, and new 1P's for The Third Day and We Are Who We Are had the problem when they were created. How about you?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JeffeVerde said:


> The 1P's are config'd as-
> Recordings only
> New & reruns
> Keep 25 (but there are no saved shows for any of the problem 1P's -- and less than 50 recorded shows in total)
> Keep until I delete


Are you selecting All channels? If so, what happens when you select only the channel the show comes on (or only 1 of the channels if it comes on more than one)?

Scott


----------



## JeffeVerde (Feb 14, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> Are you selecting All channels? If so, what happens when you select only the channel the show comes on (or only 1 of the channels if it comes on more than one)?
> 
> Scott


No change when specifying a channel -- and no change for The Circus or Lovecraft Country after - delete/reboot/wait 24hrs/recreate


----------



## Olly_ (Sep 22, 2020)

JeffeVerde said:


> My existing HBO 1P's for Lovecraft Country and The Circus stopped working two weeks ago, and new 1P's for The Third Day and We Are Who We Are had the problem when they were created. How about you?


I've had a OnePass for Last Week Tonight with John Oliver set up for years and I noticed that this Sunday's new episode isn't set to record. I also set up a OnePass for The Vow a couple of weeks ago and it's never recorded anything.

There's definitely something very wrong. The shows don't even appear in the screen that explains why showings were skipped.


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had a OnePass for 'NFL Football' for years that records all games on all of my channels. Never missed a game until this season. Now, most of the NFL games, such as ones on CBS or Fox don't record. They do not appear in ToDo, they are not listed to record in the Guide. The shows in the Guide match the name of the OnePass, the OnePass is set to record all channels. The shows are simply ignored as if they didn't exist. The failure is not specific to one channel.

For next weekend, for example. All NFL games on Fox and CBS are not in the ToDo list, but the NBC Sunday Night Football game and the ESPN Monday night games are. This week, CBS didn't record and only one Fox.

The effectiveness of OnePass for things like this was one of the reasons I have stuck with Tivo instead of going to Comcast's DVR. If this becomes unreliable, Tivo is gone. Sad.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

tthkbw said:


> I have had a OnePass for 'NFL Football' for years that records all games on all of my channels. Never missed a game until this season. Now, most of the NFL games, such as ones on CBS or Fox don't record. They do not appear in ToDo, they are not listed to record in the Guide. The shows in the Guide match the name of the OnePass, the OnePass is set to record all channels. The shows are simply ignored as if they didn't exist. The failure is not specific to one channel.
> 
> For next weekend, for example. All NFL games on Fox and CBS are not in the ToDo list, but the NBC Sunday Night Football game and the ESPN Monday night games are. This week, CBS didn't record and only one Fox.
> 
> The effectiveness of OnePass for things like this was one of the reasons I have stuck with Tivo instead of going to Comcast's DVR. If this becomes unreliable, Tivo is gone. Sad.


Your specific problem with the NFL games is almost certainly caused by bad Guide data combined with your 1P settings.

Although these games are all on HD channels, the bone-heads at TiVo are listing them as SD, and if your 1P is set to record HD only, you will get exactly what you describe. The TiVo does not even acknowledge that the game ever existed. I missed a couple of games on week 2 for this exact reason..


----------



## hoffman163 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm also experiencing this problem on premium channels. The 1P settings of Recordings Only - All Channels - Prefer HD seem to be having problems. I changed some of my One Pass settings to a specific channel and they recorded. Something is wrong with Tivo's software. I haven't ruled out the possibility that the commercial roll is contributing to the problems. I'll continue to experiment with changing the settings for programs that don't record. This is very frustrating. I've owned Tivo devices since the 90's and have never experienced this level of difficulty.


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

V7Goose said:


> Your specific problem with the NFL games is almost certainly caused by bad Guide data combined with your 1P settings.
> 
> Although these games are all on HD channels, the bone-heads at TiVo are listing them as SD, and if your 1P is set to record HD only, you will get exactly what you describe. The TiVo does not even acknowledge that the game ever existed. I missed a couple of games on week 2 for this exact reason..


My OnePass is set to "Prefer HD" and doesn't work. If I set it to 'Prefer SD', the games are detected but listed with a red X in todo indicating they will not be recorded, probably because they are shown in the guide as HD.

If I set my OnePass to record only one channel, say CBS, which for me is 706, then it accurately catches the CBS games. However, I can't figure out how to set another OnePass to get Fox games. If I go to the guide and select a Fox game it doesn't give me the option of using a OnePass, only an option to record that game alone. It must think that I didn't want Fox NFL games because I limited the other OnePass to only the CBS channel. But the other OnePass doesn't catch Fox games when all channels is selected. Catch-22.

This is really screwed up.

In addition to all of that, the todo list is now generally screwed. In playing around with various options to solve this, various recordings were scheduled and marked as conflicted. Now those always show as conflicted, even after the OnePasses or Wishlists are removed and the shows are not scheduled to record. I can even generate multiple copies of the same show as conflicted and they haven't disappeared yet and its been a couple of days.

Guess I'll have to check with Comcast about how much their Xfinity box will cost me. Tivo is useless and frustrating. Comcast can't be worse than this (he says with insane optimism).


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

tthkbw said:


> My OnePass is set to "Prefer HD" and doesn't work. If I set it to 'Prefer SD', the games are detected but listed with a red X in todo indicating they will not be recorded, probably because they are shown in the guide as HD.
> 
> If I set my OnePass to record only one channel, say CBS, which for me is 706, then it accurately catches the CBS games. However, I can't figure out how to set another OnePass to get Fox games. If I go to the guide and select a Fox game it doesn't give me the option of using a OnePass, only an option to record that game alone. It must think that I didn't want Fox NFL games because I limited the other OnePass to only the CBS channel. But the other OnePass doesn't catch Fox games when all channels is selected. Catch-22.
> 
> ...


Yes, same here. It's like the ghosts of now-deleted One Passes are hanging around to generate problems, real or not. The One Passes don't appear in the One Pass list but are reported as conflicts in the to-do list. 
This info is provided by hitting the Info button while highlighting the reported conflict. At this point it suggests I go to the One Pass section. But it isn't there!


----------



## RoBanks (Nov 6, 2020)

I have seen this problem but mostly on premium channels on Xfinity (HBO, Starz, etc). I will trying setting them to a specific channel and see if that helps. Very frustrating. It is making us strongly consider leaving the TiVo family.


----------

